# Rainy Day



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Clouds and a little rain kept the temps down in the nineties today. That was welcomed relief from the heat wave. Wouldn't you know it . . . . . they are forecasting some of the hottest days of the summer for the next week. 

If you can find water, the fishing is hot too. 

Let's go fishing.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Man, you are giving those bream fits. Nice shots. Chris


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

These pictures always get me excited, keep it up. 
Mike, thanks for the link to CTFF. It has provided me with plenty to think about. From CTFF I found Ultra lite fly fishing which has given me lots of new ideas to explore. Thanks again, Gary


----------



## wingshooter133 (Apr 8, 2011)

have you done any fishing on the blanco river near Wimberley? I would like to try there but don't know if it's worth it, especially now during the drought.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Man, not to be too envious or anything but when I see flyfishingmike post I start to feel sorta like Judge Smails and think "don't you people have jobs?"


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

*Blanco River Dried Up*

This was the Blanco River, near San Marcos, in April. It has now dried up completely. Pray for rain.


----------



## wingshooter133 (Apr 8, 2011)

flyfishingmike said:


> It has now dried up completely. Pray for rain.


I hear that.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

*Dried Up*

Here is the photo of the Blanco in April


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

wingshooter133 said:


> have you done any fishing on the blanco river near Wimberley? I would like to try there but don't know if it's worth it, especially now during the drought.


Last I checked 5 mile had _some_ water in it but that is towards kyle. Last time I drove on Fulton Ranch road there was still water flowing through there. Just not much and I can't remember when. I know the Blanco in San Marcos was long dried up when I went through there though.



flyfishingmike said:


> Here is the photo of the Blanco in April


I was there 2 or 3 days before it fully dried up. Caught the last big bass and a good sized gar. If you go on a little hike upstream there are still some pools. That is where I've usually fished lately just because I can get there by land and I don't have to deal with people. Lately I've been parking my truck under 35 and taking my mountain bike up the river bed with my rod strapped to my back pack. If you go along the river bed the bushes are going crazy. Otherwise when I dont feel like putting up with that stuff I just take my street bike and go up the road a little bit. If you take an empty hook and cut up a perch one of those holes has tons of gar. They are really fun on a fly rod. If you keep going there is another hole with tons of small panfish.

Haha, now I want to go fishing over there. I'll be back around dark:30.


----------



## wingshooter133 (Apr 8, 2011)

Alright guys thanks for the update


----------

